# Coley's in Agility!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, you'll have such fun


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

You will have fun. Gunner is just finishing his first class. There was one puppy there that wasn't a year old in our class. Enjoy!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You will have a BLAST!!!! What a great way to bond and form a relationship with your dog. 

Quinn our lab pup just turned 10 months and just finished her second session of puppy agility. We were fortunate, there was a group of people that just got pups, so our trainer formed a beginner dog, experienced handler group. The group just stays together and progresses. After this next session I don't know if we will stay with the group or graduate to Competition I, Quinn will turn 1 on 10/28. 

Time sure does fly doesn't it. I am already worrying about my golden puppy growing up too fast, she isn't even born yet. LOL


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds like an appropriate class for his age. You'll both have a lot of fun. My two year old started agility classes at 5 months. He really didn't get the agility part or the fun part for probably 8-10 months after he started (once he was out of foundation classes and started to do sequences), but he had a really solid foundation. Now he absolutely loves the game and I have a hard time keeping him quite waiting for his turn.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

COLEY is EIGHT months already?!?!?!?! Holy cow!

I think you'll both have a BLAST in agility - I hope he does well too!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for you and Coley!!!
Sure hope we get to meet you this weekend!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Lucky! I want to take an agility class but there isn't one around me.

Have fun!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. One concern I have is that we are going to Florida to see my brother (Naples) mid October. HOWEVER, he will be staying where the trainer is and be involved with puppy daycare, etc. while there. I'm wondering if I can talk the trainer, Liz, into continuing the Monday we are gone. What a wonderful opportunity for my boy to be trained by one of the best and hands on no less! I hope she'll do it.

You all have a super day. He's walking wonderfully off leash now and going through all of his "exercises" from obedience off leash as well. He's just so smart! Smarter than his momma I'm afraid. lol


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Debles said:


> So happy for you and Coley!!!
> Sure hope we get to meet you this weekend!!!


Thanks, Deb - me too. I've got all the necessary info and so we'll see what time allows. I'll be keeping in touch.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you both have a ball! Agility is something I wish I'd started with Ike.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cindy, 
How exciting! He sounds like a real fun pup. AND you may get to see Deb and her pups too! 
I am so happy to hear it's going so well with Coley. He sure is a doll.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.

After seeing the goldens in agility in Greeley last week I'm really excited. Today is his first day.

Wish us luck!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like fun...good luck Coley. Take your camera to class and take pictures if time allows.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sure Coley will have a blast! Hope YOU are up for it! I know I am in such bad shape I would drop dead running the course with my dogs! LOL!

So glad you got to go to the National last week!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck tonight Coley!!!!!

My 2 younger guys are in week 3 of their agility classes. They haven't really done any of the "fun" stuff yet other than the tunnel. It's been mostly working on obedience and learning the agility lingo..... it's alot of fun however.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

good luck to you and Coley !!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Coley is a :dblthumb2 supa stawr!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!! Have a blast. Can't wait to hear how much fun you all have.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

When we were gone, Cole's favorite trainer (not the agility trainer) took him to class which was a real blessing.

He's doing really well and it amazes me that the little things they have us do really works! lol I guess that's why they're the trainers and I'm not. Actually I'm coming to realize that it's more training the handler than the dog.

I'm doing okay also. lol


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah Cole!!! And Cindy too! 

We need some more pics of the big boy! :wavey:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Cole did really good yesterday - better than his momma! Sheesh, there's alot to remember. I can see right now I need to take this over again. Notice I said "I". lol

He's been dubbed the class clown. There's another dog - mixed breed but mostly a small black lab I think - that's the other class clown. He's not scared of the teeter's sound or movement, he loves the a-frame but he's so distracted sometimes! Such a puppy, my boy.

I'm building a makeshift teeter today. Have made "jump stations" with yard umbrella stands and the bottom 1/2 of the umbrellas in them. I have placed 2 about 10' apart. Then the two on/two off we're using a piece of flat concrete we stained for a sample that's about the same size as what Liz uses in class. I wish I had enough money to get a tunnel. Hmmmm, maybe I'll look on Craig's list.

Anyhoo, he was one tuckered pup yesterday when we got home as was his mom. It's a good workout for both of us. I got tangled up in my feet when he ran through 2 jumps and into the tunnel and I took a header. Talk about embarrassing! THAT was graceful I'm sure. Hey, I was just trying to keep it exciting for him. Then of course he mauled me while I was down. I'm sure it was quite a sight. haha

So, found a 18' tunnel with carrying bag on line for $75 (half price). I ordered it.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Today was his first day (last Monday was the actual first week but Cole couldn't attend because of his recent neuter) back at class and was a supa sta! Liz made a point to tell me we both did great.

This class is full of seasoned agility handlers (with younsters for dogs) and 2 (me and one other) that took her beginner class. That said, we did several things that none of them did. Cole did AWSOME! We did a pinwheel formation that Coley did great on - me, not so much! haha. So much to remember and do - when the handler does it right, the dog knows what to do.

She has a pvc jump she's loaning us for the pinwheel. No jumping, just for the station. I use 2 umbrella stands with 1/2 of the umbrella in them for 2 other stations and I'll have to figure out the other as there's 4. You guys probably know all of this - it's new to me but just wanted to update.

He's going to love this as I am. It's a blast. It's nice that he listens to me even with all of the distractions. I really think I want to compete. His turns are very nice and tight and it keeps his mind active. 

Duke NEVER would have stood for this. He would have wanted to socialize with absolutely everyone and I know he would never have done a teeter even. He wouldn't even push a door open. He waited until someone would open it for him. But, there is no fear in Cole whatsoever. NONE. He's just so much fun and such a nerd! I just love him.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea Coley and mom!! Glad you guys are having so much fun. Give Coley a big hug from us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

I am sure that Coley will do well!! I am impressed!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad Cole is liking agility. Jess will be 1 yr this Saturday and will complete his intro agility program on the same day. It's been so much fun, we have to keep on with this. Last week was our first totally off leash, and yes, jess seemed to think it was a free play session. The little Chinese crested thing's owner wasn't too impressed with Jess' kissing her dog as she's trying to work with her. Jess and his cocker spaniel friend came through one of the jumps together (wish I had a picture of that)! The trainer is very patient ,thankfully. Actually, he usually does much better. Wondering where you saw that tunnel on sale. My DH set up a "ramp" with a sawhorse and two pieces of staging platform. Also,Ii have a book that tells how to make weave poles out of pvc piping ang tent pegs!


----------

